# large placid fish



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

i want a large fish thats nice and noticable and non aggressive so it wont attack my plecos' and other fish
any suggestions im clueless


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

What size tank? What PH and what other fish are in the tank?


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

ladayen said:


> What size tank? What PH and what other fish are in the tank?


ph is about 7.4 um i got plecos, clown loaches bristle noses, demasoni, black ater cat, and a few others


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Still need tank size...

Hope it is big because of the clown loaches. They are schooling (5+), and get large (12"). Without a school and large enough tank, they often turn aggressive as they get older. They should really be in a 6ft tank (100g, 125g, 150g, 180g).

The only tank in your profile is 50 Liters which is only about 13 gallons .... if that's the tank we are talking about you are way beyond grossly overstocked!

I was going to suggest Angelfish, but they would get stressed by the clown loaches. Slow, placid fish like to be with other slow placid fish. Active fish will cause them stress.


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

Geomancer said:


> Still need tank size...
> 
> Hope it is big because of the clown loaches. They are schooling (5+), and get large (12"). Without a school and large enough tank, they often turn aggressive as they get older. They should really be in a 6ft tank (100g, 125g, 150g, 180g).
> 
> ...


no thats not the tank im talking about, and sorry i kinda hate angles they bore me and there not large, dw worry about this tank its big enough trust me and i want a fish that will be about 1ft


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Several catfish get that large, and larger.

A Redtail Cat gets over 4.5 feet long...

Perhaps read this thread, and the article linked within: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/cautions-large-fish-95641/


----------



## jfengler (Feb 28, 2012)

Geomancer said:


> Several catfish get that large, and larger.
> 
> A Redtail Cat gets over 4.5 feet long...
> 
> Perhaps read this thread, and the article linked within: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-tropical-fish/cautions-large-fish-95641/


thanks for that


----------



## dmuddle (Nov 14, 2011)

Josh you have a frontosas. why dont you get a male then


----------

